# tat black



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

is the label black because pepper is black ?
i think so..
this gars first 5 hits where all pepper,
then it was wood leather and spice !!!
was very nice..
im not going to say its my favorite..but it is excellent

i have to thank charles for hooking up this great smoke !! 
thanks a million bro!! i loved it !!! but u know how i am with those unicos hehe still may be my favorite of the tats !!

i give this gar a 9.5 for sure...its awesome ...
its not what i expected..i thought it would be alooot more peppery..but im glad it was what it was...it was perfect









LIGHT IT








finally got the strength to do it








churros and purros review it while i smoke it








this is what it taste like








nooo almost gone !!!








a few more hits and its gone !!

very glad i smoked it finally


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the large amounts of smoke they produce.Dude you look toasted :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just makes me want that cigar even more.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Love the large amounts of smoke they produce.Dude you look toasted :new_all_coholic:


slighty lite !! was just being goofy !!! hahah


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Just makes me want that cigar even more.


its a great gar..theres no doubt about that


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

One of the best NC's out there todayn glad you enjoyed it


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review Red!! Now, get that Halloween pic out those pics, that shocked people!! eace:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice review and pics, still waiting to get my hands on one of those


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I gotta have some of these. Eventually. Thanks.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

love the black glad to see you enjoyed them too


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The black is a great smoke!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Nice review Red!! Now, get that Halloween pic out those pics, that shocked people!! eace:


hahahah!!! mite have tooo


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Some say they are overrated, but I highly disagree. They are one of the best NC smokes available (actually, not available, given the rarity). :ranger: :flypig:

New smilies too. Kickass. I just spent like 5 minutes looking through all of them.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

laneUDE GOT A DELL:lol:Chad you fired it up nice!!!!:laser: That looks great No micro with it?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got one of these in a bomb from a very fine botl. I plan to spark it later today...and am looking forward to a great experience!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tats the goods


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> laneUDE GOT A DELL:lol:Chad you fired it up nice!!!!:laser: That looks great No micro with it?


i had the infamous Hop Ottin IPA with it ...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the one way to best describe the black is it's like an old school cigar for a serious cigar smoker.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i had the infamous Hop Ottin IPA with it ...


Nice, that is my favorite beer! Crisp clean and bitter! Yum!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i did set it down ONCE haha
i had to kick the heater up on high !


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

If these are ever released again... I would consider buying my first box.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've tried the Miami and the Havanas. They didn't blow me away. I wonder if the Black is a 180 from the other blends?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great cigar. still have two resting in the humi


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a great cigar. A very threatening "iron claw" look you got there.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Glad you didn't have to smoke that cigar dry bro!!!Good beer huh never had one...ainkiller:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Glad you didn't have to smoke that cigar dry bro!!!Good beer huh never had one...ainkiller:


the hop ottin is my current favorite IPA !!! its awesome right on point


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

redbeard said:


> the hop ottin is my current favorite IPA !!! its awesome right on point


Well i will have to see if it is that good :fish: Love IPA beer like the alcohol %:drum:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

cant wait to try one


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice stick


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The balck is a fantastic cigar. You are fortunate that Charles shared this with you. Charles is a very generous bolt.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

baba said:


> The balck is a fantastic cigar. You are fortunate that Charles shared this with you. Charles is a very generous bolt.


agreed, and agreed !! he truely is


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

hahahaha!! You were watching Churros and Puros....those are my boys from StogieChat.....they are funny characters...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahaha!! You were watching Churros and Puros....those are my boys from StogieChat.....they are funny characters...


hah yah there videos are awesome...they said your name in that series..they said you where scared of something....lol


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dude you look scary, cigar looks good you look frightening.:scared:


----------

